# Clinton River



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Went down to fish the Clinton for an hour or so today since we are without ice for the moment. River was way high due to the rain we've had. I know they're in there but hard to pick holes out when the whole river deep. Maybe next week


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

i also hit the clinton today in the last few hours of daylight. no fish between my buddy and i, he threw spawn i was throwing rabbits and sheep. when the water is as high as it was today it really makes it tough to locate even one of the 6 steelhead in the river.


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

i'm a west sider living in rochester hills. i'm going to find one these supposed "clinton river steelhead" if its the last thing i do. i've got until the end of march.


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

That's a shame.

Everyone from around here knows they don't show up until April 1st.


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

I've done WAAAAAY better for chrome in the winter months than I've ever done in spring so keep at it


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I fish it from fall to spring. Fish numbers are low, but it's good to get out, learn a little and maybe hook some fish. I've spent many hours on that river, and it' s made me a better angler when the fish are there, on the clinton or any where! The line must be in the water.


Night


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeah I figured it would be a learning experience. Is it possible to find Steelies all throughout the river or are they isolated around Yates? Also, isn't there a fly shop in Rochester Hills on Adams road?


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

No, in Spring they pile up at Yates, but many clear the dam. They can be found above the dam for sure.

Also, I believe you might be talking about the Orvis shop? It closed.

Closest fly shop to Rochester is Hank's on Baldwin, unless you count Bass Pro Shops at Great Lakes Crossing..

I agree, best to get out and ply the waters


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Not all the fish end up by the dam, I've caught my fair share as far down stream as the utica area. I've spent many hours walking the clinton's banks looking for different fishalbe areas, even took a canoe down it this past fall. As far as fly shops, I could try Gander Mountian on hall rd, they have a decent selection.




Night


----------



## initforfun (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you use a red canoe with a bike in it? If so we may have crossed paths the day you did it


----------



## sarge300 (Nov 2, 2007)

We tried the river last weekend and caught nothing, i think the muddy high river didnt help any


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Stopped at Yates for a little while after work yesterday. Saw about four or five guys fishing planar boards and spawn bags at the dam but didn't see anyone hook one. I'll probably wet a fly line today or tomorrow, just to pass the time.


----------



## slammer (Feb 21, 2006)

back2spool said:


> No, in Spring they pile up at Yates, but many clear the dam. They can be found above the dam for sure.
> 
> Also, I believe you might be talking about the Orvis shop? It closed.
> 
> ...


 
Some may clear the dam but not many. I have stood over that dam for hours on end for years and never saw one make it up. Not to say it can't happen but not often.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

I've seen go over, only with higher flows. Red canoe, yes, bike, no, just a friend. Many log jams in the way, but I might do it in spring?

night


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

You guys SCRUTINIZE words.

Yes, I know they can be found downstream.

I also know, not "many" clear the dam. There are not even "many" in the entire watershed.

I was just trying to give someone new to the area some basic facts, that yes, more than people think clear the dam, and yes, they do pile up at Yates.

Man, I guess I better weigh each individual word before I type it next time.

Are y'all copy editors or something???

Sincerely,
No Room For Error


----------



## bborow2501 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have personaly caught small steelies in the paint, and seen adults, so they do clear the dam in numbers enough to spawn anyway


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I feel you , one wrong word and people jump all over it . One time I called a " push " of fish a " run " and it was like I killed someone .We all know what one another is trying to say here . Just ease up !!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

> There are not even "many" in the entire watershed


Ok if they are not there then whats happening with all these fish the DNR robbed from st clair county to make this a better stream?


----------



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

Heh, you east-siders crack me up. I'll be sure to let you guys know if I ever hook one. Tied up a bunch of crazy/pathetic looking egg flies last night, gonna try em out.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Forget the eggs, forget the nymphs, fish streamers. Thats all I ever get them on in the Clinton.

OOPS maybe because thats all I ever fish in the Clinton.

You guys have fun waaaaaay up there bopping each other in the eyes with your elbows with each back cast. I'll stay down in the warmer dirtier water where the fish are. :rant: :lol:


----------

